# Ultegra Cassette 11-28 vs 11-28T



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

I am looking to purchase an Ultegra Cassette from Amazon. I need a 11-28, but amazon appears to be sold out of the 11-28 and has a 11-28T. What is the difference between the two.


----------



## cannonf600 (Nov 9, 2008)

Same thing "T" just stands for teeth.


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you.


----------

